# ☆ ☆Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A zurückgeschickt☆ ☆



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*☆ ☆Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A zurückgeschickt☆ ☆*

nach längerem hin und her habe ich mich doch für ein 2.0 aktiv system entschieden. ich kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden. habe bisher folgende modelle in betracht gezogen:

(nach preis sortiert)

Genius SP-HF1800A (31730908100) 52.-
Edifier R1600TPlus 54.-
Microlab SOLO6C 99.-
Scythe Kro Craft Speaker Plus (SCBKS-1000P)  105.-

mein favorit bis jetzt ist "Microlab SOLO6C"
sind die lautsprecher, die um 50€ liegen viel schlechter als die um 100€?
lohnt sich da eher ein 100€ system?

würde gerne tipps und andere rat- und vorschläge von euch hören. preis sollte so bei 100.- liegen


EDIT: es ist jetzt alles doch ganz anders gekommen. es sind semi-professionelle studiomonitore geworden!
preis 2x148€


----------



## Madz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

Nur mal so als Anstoß: "You get what you pay for." Du bekommst immer das, was du auch bezahlst. 100€ für Lautsprecher ist besser, als 50€. 500€ sind besser als 100€ etc.

Wobei ich persönlich nie wieder weniger als 200€ pro Lautsprecher ausgeben würde.


P.S. Wenn du mal eine gute Anlage oder Kopfhörer hören willst, kannst du mich in Gröpelingen gerne mal besuchen. Schreib mir einfach eine pn!


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

@OT:
gar keine frage, ich stehe auf guten klang und bin ein wenig audiophil. 
das ist mir schon klar, aber es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein, um guten klang zu haben. 
habe früher viel mit musik zu tun gehabt. damals habe ich richtig gute infinity reference standlautsprecher gekauft, 
pro lautsprecher 1200 DM. und nen yamaha endstufe für 800DM.
das war mir es wert, die hab ich ja immer noch und liefern einen sauberen klang bei musik und film.
in einem polo gti habe ich nur jbl lautsprecher und 2 endstufen.

@T:
momentan habe ich am pc angeschlossen: canton satelliten-ls an einem kleinen technics verstärker, ohne sub.
und das wollte ich ändern.


----------



## sipsap (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

in dem preisbereich sind diese noch einen blick wert:

-ESI nEar04
-Samson Media One 4a
-AKAI PRO RPM3

einfach mal thomann.de bei aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren umsehen. die haben für das grld den besten klang.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

Sorry für OT im Voraus.


			
				djviper schrieb:
			
		

> infinity reference standlautsprecher gekauft,
> pro lautsprecher 1200 DM


Weißt du welche es genau waren?
Weil ich habe momentan Infinity Reference 31i, und da ich die gebraucht gekauft hab, weiß ich nicht was deren NP war.

Mfg, ice


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

na klar weiss ich das  es sind die "infinity reference 51i"
die uvp war 1200 DM das stück
für die lautsprecher braucht man auch nen vernünftigen verstärker/endstufe mit genug leistung, da sich sonst die infinities nicht frei entfalten können und ihr ganzes potentzial zeigen


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

Mh, also hast du einen Mitteltöner zusätzlich 
Also würde ich mal bei meinen in 1200-1500€-Regionen ansiedeln durch die Inflation seit 199X 

Mfg, ice


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*



sipsap schrieb:


> in dem preisbereich sind diese noch einen blick wert:
> 
> -ESI nEar04
> -Samson Media One 4a
> ...


 
danke für den tipp, die seite ist gut, werde mich da heute abend genauer mit beschäftigen


----------



## B4C4RD! (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

Ich hab auch'n 2.0 System fuer'n Pc ... 

Inspire S2

Haben echt guten Klang & den Sub kannst einstellen wie de Lustig bist.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*



> Ich hab auch'n 2.0 System fuer'n Pc ...
> 
> Inspire S2
> 
> Haben echt guten Klang & den Sub kannst einstellen wie de Lustig bist.



lol, nee das ist ein 2.1 system


----------



## HAWX (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mir durch Beratung hier im Forum die Esi near 08 bestellt.
Evtl. sind die kleineren 04er was für dich?


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*



> Also ich hab jetzt mir durch Beratung hier im Forum die Esi near 08 bestellt.
> Evtl. sind die kleineren 04er was für dich?


die 04er haben ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten. aber was mir bei den lautsprechern gefällt, ist die größe 



ich kann nicht mehr...bin schon seit 4 stunden am recherchen....

nun ist mein favorit: 

Tannoy Reveal 601 P

kosten 89.- das stück.

aber die haben bei tests immer "sehr gut" abgeschnitten.
ich denke, ich werde die holen....
kennt die vielleicht jemand?


----------



## HAWX (22. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> die 04er haben ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten. aber was mir bei den lautsprechern gefällt, ist die größe
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr...bin schon seit 4 stunden am recherchen....
> 
> ...



Die Reveal sind aber passiv.
Bei Preisen von 180 für 2 Stück kannst dann aber auch die Esi 08er fast nehmen.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

ach mist, da hab ich mich verguckt -.- sorry

die gibts ja auch aktiv, kosten aber 140.- das stück 

dann bin ich jetzt bei den:

Samson Media One 4a

kosten 98.- das paar


----------



## PEG96 (23. Juni 2011)

Höre niemals auf testberichte, da steht der größtr Schwachsinn drinnen. Bei einigen schneiden selbst logitech Boxen gut bis sehr gut ab, dir anderen hören, dass das eine Kabel luftiger klingt und dann gibt es da noch die, die feststellen, dass man mit einer high end steckerleiste ja einen viel besseren klang hat. 
Kauf dir einfach die von dir favorisierten und schicke die die dir nicht gefallen wieder zurück.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2.0 Aktiv System mit sehr guten Klangeingeschaften gesucht (50-100€) Genius/Edifier/Microlab/Scythe...*

ja das mit den kabeln und steckern find ich eh schwachsinnig. das interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich. 

habe mich jetzt aber doch entschieden bis 200€ auszugeben. ich werde mir heute welche bei thomann.de bestellen. mal sehen, welche es werden 

noch könnt ihr mir tipps geben, welche ich dort nehmen soll


----------



## HAWX (23. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob es dich auch zu meinen "Zukünftigen" verschlägt. Was ist denn momentan in der Auswahl?

Btw: Man ich merk so langsam, dass das Thema Sound zusammen mit Wakü's für mich am interessantesten werden


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Schau mal bei Music Store professional

Die haben eine Hausmarke namens "FAME" und alle bisher eingesetzten Boxen sind ihr Geld wirklich Wert. Fame - 5060 AM Studiomonitor aktiv 6" Woofer 80w / 1" HT 45w : Monitore / Verstärker

Das einzige was ich daran bemängel, dass sie keinen Digitaleingang haben. Was aber bei dem Preis nicht zu erwarten ist.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

hmm, habe noch nie was von fame gehört...

besonders gefallen tun mir die hier:

Tannoy Reveal 501A active Studiomonitor

allerdings kosten die das stück 135.-
sind die es wert? laut tests haben die den perfekten klang und dienen als referenz. 
die optik gefällt mir auch sehr. wenn die wirklich so hammer sind, dann würde ich auch 270€ ausgeben 

edit: kann ich die tannoy auch an den pc anschliessen? 
die haben "Symmetrische XLR-und unsymmetrische Klinkenbuchsen "
was bedeutet das?

edit2:
ach hab schon rausgefunden was das ist. dann brauch ich xlr to klinke adapter. die kosten ca 10€


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*



dj*viper schrieb:


> hmm, habe noch nie was von fame gehört...
> 
> edit: kann ich die tannoy auch an den pc anschliessen?
> die haben "Symmetrische XLR-und unsymmetrische Klinkenbuchsen "
> was bedeutet das?


 
FAME gibt es auch nur bei Musicstore. Aber wir haben die Marke vielfach im Einsatz. Besonders im PA-Bereich als Sateliten mit 18" TT und als Bühnenmonitore  

Und die Studiomonitore aktiv und in kürze kann ich auch was zu den passiven sagen...

Hier mal ein Link zu Wikipedia bezgl. des symetrischen Signals: Symmetrische Signalübertragung

Und hiermit kannst du sie Anschliessen: http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...linke-3-5-sym./-2x6-3-mono/art-ACC0001169-001


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Ich hab die Samson Media 4a, die sind sehr gut für den Preis, sehr klarer Sound, ohne beim Bass zu schwach zu sein. Die Media 5a hätten dann halt mehr Druck und kosten gaub ich 130€ bei thomann. Meine 4a kosteten vor 2 jahren auch noch 140-150€.



musicstore ist ebenfalls ein guter shop, kannst natürlich auch da schauen.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

ok danke 

der anschluss ist aber egal oder? also xlr oder 2x6,3 mono ?

kann denn jemand was zu den tannoys sagen? weil die grad meine favoriten sind


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Sind die Tannoys aus optischen Gründen deine Favoriten?

Kann selber nichts zu dem Hersteller sagen. Aber was ganz offensichtlich ist, dass sie weniger Ausstatung als die "FAMEs" haben und nur ein 130mm TT-MT verbaut ist. Da wirst du keinen Spass im Tieftonbereich mit haben.

EDIT: Anschluss ist egal. Aber bedenke, dass sie jeweils ein eigenes Anschlusskabel benötigen. Also musst du noch zwei XLR-Verlängerungen verwenden. Oder ein Klinkenkabel, wo du die zwei Leitungen bis zum 3,5mm Stecker trennen kannst.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

optisch sehr gut aber auch die tests sprechen für sich


dann die großen:
Tannoy Reveal 601A 

 Nennleistung (RMS): 90 Watt / Frequenzgang: 60 - 30.000 Hz / Schalldruckpegel: 111 dB / Übergangsfrequenz: 2.300 Hz / Bauart: Bassreflex / Anschlüsse: 1x XLR-Eingang (balanced), 1x Cinch-Eingang (stereo) / Lautsprecher: LF: 6" -165mm Tieftöner, HF: 1" -25mm Hochtöner / Abmessungen: 210 x 340 x 272 mm   / Gewicht: 7,9 kg / Sonstiges - Material: MDF / Farbe: schwarz


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Ich hab jetzt zwar den Rest nicht gelsen und hab deshalb keine Ahnung worum es hier geht, ABER Tests und technische Daten sagen so gut wie gar nichts über Lautsprecher aus.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Was mich an den Tannoys stört, ist dass sie nur eine Endstufe haben und somit mit einer passiven Frequenzweiche arbeiten müssen. Bi-Amping bzw. Vollaktiv bringt nochmal Vorteile im Klang, da dabei physikalische Nebeneffekte, die durch eine passive Weiche nunmal enstehen, ausgeschlossen werden.



Bier schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwar den Rest nicht gelsen und hab deshalb keine Ahnung worum es hier geht, ABER Tests und technische Daten sagen so gut wie gar nichts über Lautsprecher aus.


 
Das Stimmt wohl 

EDIT: Bestell dir einfach mal die FAMEs, höre sie dir an und wenn du nicht überzeugt bist, dann schickst du sie einfach wieder zurück. Haben da bei Musicstore noch nie Probleme mit bekommen, wenn wir etwas wieder umtauschen wollten. Bei Thomann übrignes auch nicht


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

och nee, da hab ich kein nerv zu 

die gefallen mir auch sehr:
Yamaha HS 50 M - Elevator DJ Mailorder


2-Wege-Bassreflex Bi-Amp-Nahfeld-Studiomonitor
5"-Konustieftöner und 3/4"-Hochtonkalotte
Frequenzganz 55 Hz bis 20 kHz
70 Watt dynamisch aus beiden Verstärkern
XLR- und TRS-Klinkenbuchseneingänge, an die symmetrische und unsymmetrische Signale angelegt werden können
Pegelregler erleichtern eine präzise Pegelanpassung im gesamten System
MID EQ-, ROOM-CONTROL- und HIGH-TRIM-Schalter zur Frequenzanpassung
LOW-CUT-Schalter
kosten 155.- bei thomann und musicstore. bei elevator.de nur 139.-

die sind doch super, wegen der einstellmöglichkeitein und der bi-amp


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Also Probehören solltest du wirklich nicht vernachlässigen. Du solltest dir echt mal 2 verschiedene Paare bestellen und direkt vergleichen. Das Paar was dir nicht gefällt, schickst du einfach wieder zurück
Und was versprichst du dir von dem Bi-Amping?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Also die kann ich einwandlos Empfehlen.

Selber zwar nicht im Besitz, aber schon damit gearbeitet um ein Song für das Opening eines Events abzumischen und da hab ich einige Std. mit verbracht  Ein RMX von Paul Oakenfolds Dark Maschine mit female-Vokals. Trotz des kleinen TTs sind die Bässe schön Druckvoll.



Bier schrieb:


> Und was versprichst du dir von dem Bi-Amping?


 
Den Einsatz einer aktiven Frequenzweiche. Aber dies ist der falsche Thread um die Vorteile zu diskutieren. 

Ich würde aber auch mehrere Bestellen und Probehören.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

probehören muss sein, gar keine frage!



Bier schrieb:


> Und was versprichst du dir von dem Bi-Amping?





> Was mich an den Tannoys stört, ist dass sie nur eine Endstufe haben und  somit mit einer passiven Frequenzweiche arbeiten müssen. Bi-Amping bzw.  Vollaktiv bringt nochmal Vorteile im Klang, da dabei physikalische  Nebeneffekte, die durch eine passive Weiche nunmal enstehen,  ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Und selbst wenn hinter einer Endstufe ein Passivfilter für ein Lautsprecherchassis ist, ist es immer noch besser als ein Signal in zwei Frequenzwege zu splitten.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Du musst halt bedenken: einige dieser Boxen, vor allem die über 150€ Paarpreis, sind jeweils identsiche Boxen, also: JEDE Box braucht ne Steckdose, es gibt vorne an der Box keinerlei Regler, sondern wenn dann nur hinten - und der gilt dann natürlich nur für DIE Box, an der der Regler ist. Kopfhöranschluss haben die dann sowieso nicht. zB die Samsion 5a haben wiederum an einer Box Volume, was beide Boxen betrifft, und nen Kopfhöreranschluss. Die etwas teureren Esi Near05 wiederum haben das nicht.

Wegen des Anschlusses: technich egal, aber ein XLR-Adapterkabel auf 3,5mm für die Sounddarte wird sicher teurer sein ein normales 3,5mm auf 2x Cinch oder auf 2x 6,3mm Klinke.
und auch etwas komplizierter: Du brauchst halt zwei XLR auf zB 6,3mm Klinke-Mono wie zB the sssnake MXP1009 Audiokabel 0,9m und dann noch einen Adapter oder Adapterkabel für die 6,3er auf den einen 3,5er für die Soundkarte. Ein Kabel direkt von 2x XLR auf einen 3,5er kenn ich leider nicht.


zu Tannoy: die sind an sich ein alteingesessener Hersteller, ich hab hier 151-6 Jahre alte Regalboxen von denen, damals galten die als guter Hersteller. Wie das heute ist: keine Ahnung. Aber so oder so: auch gute Hersteller haben manchmal schlechte Modelle, und schlechte Hersteller auch mal gute. Daher am besten probehören, bzw. bei Versand kann man ja auch bei Nichtgefallen zurücksenden.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst halt bedenken: einige dieser Boxen, vor allem die über 150€ Paarpreis, sind jeweils identsiche Boxen, also: JEDE Box braucht ne Steckdose, es gibt vorne an der Box keinerlei Regler, sondern wenn dann nur hinten - und der gilt dann natürlich nur für DIE Box, an der der Regler ist. Kopfhöranschluss haben die dann sowieso nicht. zB die Samsion 5a haben wiederum an einer Box Volume, was beide Boxen betrifft, und nen Kopfhöreranschluss. Die etwas teureren Esi Near05 wiederum haben das nicht.


 
Volume geht dann nur über das System. Aber es gibt auch Monitore mit Kopfhörer und Pegelregler an der Stirnseite. 

Haben alte Roland-Monitore, die jetzt noch von einer Tochterfirma verkauft werden, die darüber verfügen  Und es gibt fast Baugleiche Modelle von Herstellern (glaube Beringer ist das).

Und ja, aktive Studiomonitore brauchen immer eine eigene Strom und Signalversorgung. Bei Modellen mit Regelung an der Stirnseite haben sie aber meist ein duchgeschliffenes Signal, dass dann per Chinch zu der anderen Box geht. Strom brauchen sie trotzdem seperat.


----------



## Bier (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Mir ist klar, was Bi-Amping ist, nur bezweifle ich, dass es in dieser Preisklasse etwas bringt.
Aber wenn die Monitore sonst in Ordnung gehen, dann passt's ja.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

wenn ich mir das so überlege, ist es echt blöd, wenn ich jeweils 2 stromanschlüsse brauche, und jede box einzeln aus machen muss...

oh mann...krieg nen rappel 

taugen denn die was? 
http://www.thomann.de/de/edirol_ma15dbk.htm


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Volume geht dann nur über das System. Aber es gibt auch Monitore mit Kopfhörer und Pegelregler an der Stirnseite.
> 
> Haben alte Roland-Monitore, die jetzt noch von einer Tochterfirma verkauft werden, die darüber verfügen  Und es gibt fast Baugleiche Modelle von Herstellern (glaube Beringer ist das).
> 
> Und ja, aktive Studiomonitore brauchen immer eine eigene Strom und Signalversorgung. Bei Modellen mit Regelung an der Stirnseite haben sie aber meist ein duchgeschliffenes Signal, dass dann per Chinch zu der anderen Box geht. Strom brauchen sie trotzdem seperat.


 
Das ist wohl zu unklar rübergekommen, also:

klar haben aktive Boxen ne eigene Stormversorgung, sonst wärend ie ja nicht aktiv  aber EINIGE - nicht alle - Abhörmonitore haben PRO BOX (!) jeweils einen eigenen Stromanschluss (und eingebauten Verstärker) und sind untereinander oft NICHT verbunden (die Boxen, die man Stückweise kauft, natürlich sowieso). Diese Boxen haben dann auch meines Wissens nie einen Volumeregler an der Front, sondern nur hinten, und der gilt dann logischweise auch nur pro Box, da die ja wie gesagt nicht miteinander verbunden sind.

die Boxen, bei denen an EINER Box der Regler ist, der dann beide Boxen bedient und bei denen die Boxen miteinander verbunden sind, haben idR nur EINEN Stromstecker, da der Verstärker nur in der einen Box drin ist.


@Viper: die sind o.k, ABER die Samson Media 5a klingen vermutlich nicht schlechter, sind aber preiswerter. Bei den Cakewalk zahlst Du halt noch mit, dass da auch ein Bass+Treble-Regler ist und vor allem: digitale Anschlüsse, d.h. da ist sogar noch ein kleiner Soundchip drin, den Du aber gar nicht brauchst, wenn die Soundkarte im PC nicht sehr mies ist.

Oder vlt auch die hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_studio_gt.htm da zahlst Du zwar auch was drauf für das integrierte USB = kleine Soundkarte plsu sogar einer Light-Version einer Musikproduktionssoftware, aber soundmäßig könnten die den cakewalk überlegen sein.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Stand-by ist in der Regel nicht viel. Ich würde dir aber einfach eine schaltbare Steckleiste empfehlen und dann braucht du auch wieder nur einen Schalter umlegen 

Aber gut finde ich es, dass du dich für Studiomonitore interessierst, da sie absolut nicht mit den ganzen PC-Soundsystemen zu vergleichen sind. Besonders nicht die Yamaha!

Ist zwar nicht so "Benutzerfreundlich" wie ein PC-Soundsystem, aber der Klang macht das locker wieder wett 

EDIT:



> die Boxen, bei denen an EINER Box der Regler ist, der dann beide Boxen bedient und bei denen die Boxen miteinander verbunden sind, haben idR nur EINEN Stromstecker, da der Verstärker nur in der einen Box drin ist.


 
Ich kenne nur Modelle mit eigener Endstufe im Gehäuse  Paare die nur an einer Box die Regelung an der Stinseite haben, leiten das Signal zu der Endstufe in der anderen weiter. Nur so kenne ich das bei aktiven Monitoren. Habe noch keine gesehen, die insgesamt nur über eine Endstufe verfügen


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

danke 
mag keine logitech usw....
es muss schon was besonderes sein, ich steh auf sauberen und klaren klang.

und die?
ALESIS M1 ACTIVE 520 USB
http://www.thomann.de/de/alesis_m1_active_520_usb.htm

M-AUDIO STUDIOPHILE BX5A DELUXE
http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_bx5a_deluxe.htm



achja, die fame speaker sind mir doch etwas zu groß


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Bei den Alesis kannst du dir ja denken, wo sie für das USB interface sparen mussten... Obwohl sie interessant wegen dem Kopfhörerausgang und dem Lautstärkeregler sind, falls man darauf Wert legt.

Zu den M-Audio kann ich nichts sagen, da ich damit noch nichts zu tun hatte. Ob das Gründe hat...? 

Mit den Yamaha bist du bei der Auswahl und dem angehobenen Budget von 300€ noch am besten Bedient!

Ja die Fames sind schon recht wuchtig  Aber da besteht das Gehäuse auch aus 16mm MDF und Verstärkungsleisten an allen Kanten.


EDIT: 

Hab ich überlesen...



dj*viper schrieb:


> taugen denn die was?
> Edirol MA-15DBK Monitor Lautsprecher


 
Die sind Baugleich mit den Roland von den ich eben gesprochen habe und die stehen nicht ohne Grund gut verpackt seid Jahren nur noch in der Ecke 

EDIT: Stimmt nicht... Die haben einen so großen Gewichtsunterschied, dass da tatsächlich nur eine Endstufe verbaut sein kann, die beide LS versorgt  Und der linke hat keinen Netzschalter... Optisch sind sie aber identisch.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

ok

die find ich auch gut, obwohl die so "groß" sind
ESI NEAR08 CLASSIC
ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore

die haben nen 8" woofer, frequenzgang ab 40Hz und einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

Auf den ersten Blick machen sie einen guten Eindruck. Optisch wie technisch. Sehen eher wie Regallautsprecher für den Wohnraum aus, was sie doch sehr attraktiv macht.

Bei dem Preis würde ich sagen, bestellen und Probehören. Aber mit dem 200mm TT-MT sind sie auch nicht gerade klein 

EDIT: In den Bewertungen schreiben aber viele, dass ein deutlich wahrnemmbares Grundrauschen zu hören ist. Das ist natürlich wieder sehr schlecht...


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

sooooooooooooooooooooooo ich habs getan 

ich war ja schon von der optik begeistert. werde die erstmal probehören. 
wenn sie mir gefallen, dann behalte ich die, wenn nicht, dann kommen die yamaha 
es sind die großen tannoys, die kleinen haben nur 60W gehabt...


und das habe ich eben bestellt und bezahlt:

*Tannoy Reveal 601A - Studiomonitor                               * 
Die ursprünglichen Tannoy Reveal Nahfeld-Monitore haben einen  nahezu ikonischen Ruf in vielen Projekt- und Homestudios auf der ganzen  Welt. Seit ihrem Erscheinen Mitte der neunziger Jahre gelten sie weithin  als anerkanntes Benchmark - Referenzprodukt, das die verschiedenen  Kategorien neu  definierte und somit zum Monitor der Wahl für Tausende von Musikern - vom Amateur bis zum Profi - wurde.  

Aufbauend auf diesen Weltklasse-Ruf stellt  Tannoy die neue Reveal Serie mit aktueller Active-Referenz-Monitor-Technologie vor und legt die eigen Messlatte mal wieder ein Stück höher.  


Features: 

aktiver Studiomonitor
Integrierter 90W Poweramp
6,5 "(130mm) LF / MF-Treiber
1" (30mm) Soft Dome Hochtöner
Frequenzgang von 60Hz - 30kHz
Starres Schallwand-Design zur Minimierung von Soundbeugungen
Bassreflex-Port zu negieren von Boundary-Kopplungen
Wideband Hochtöner Design
+ 1,5 / 0 /-1.5dB HF-Trim-Schalter für benutzerdefinierte Anpassungen
Symmetrische XLR-und unsymmetrische Klinkenbuchsen
 
!!! 3 Jahre Music Store Garantie !!!  

!!! 30 Tage Money Back Garantie !!! 


Preis 2x148.- 

+

Music Store Soundkartenkabel, 3m, Klinke 3,5 sym./ 2x6,3 mon
https://www.musicstore.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/MusicStore-MusicStoreShop-Site/de_DE/-/EUR/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=ACC0001169-002%40MusicStore-MusicStoreShop&JumpTo=OfferList

Preis 4,50

Gesamtpreis: € 300,50


jetzt bin ich echt gespannt, das könnt ihr mir glauben. ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind


----------



## HAWX (23. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> ok
> 
> die find ich auch gut, obwohl die so "groß" sind
> ESI NEAR08 CLASSIC
> ...



Die hab ich dir ja ans "Herz" gelegt
Mir wurde auch hier im Forum zu denen geraten. Sie sind auch schon bestellt.
Man bin ich gespannt!
Wenn man allein nach dem Datenblatt geht müssten die den anderen genannten Monitoren, zumindest nnach meinem Verständnis relativ deutlich überlegen sein.

-relativ groß 8"
-sie gehen etwas weiter nach unten als die meisten anderen Aktiv-Monitore

Achja guck mal hier im Forum, in den Thread Edifier S530 VS Teufel Concept C(das ist meiner)

Wenn du bis zum 6.7 warten kannst, kann ich dir persönliche Erfahrungen geben und zumindest mir mögliche Antworten auf gezielte Fragen geben.(leider hab ich erst am 6.7 Geburtstag )

Edit: Mist zu lahm-.-


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktive Nahfeldmonitore (Studioboxen) ~200€ gesucht / Favoriten bei thomann.de*

lol zu spät


----------



## HAWX (23. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> lol zu spät



Hättest du denn noch deine Meinung geändert?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Lies mal in den Bewertungen. Die ESI sollen ein deutlich hörbares Grundrauschen haben. Damit haben sie sich eigentlich schon disqualifiziert...


Kannst uns ja dann von den Tannoys berichten


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

ach, ich weiss auch nicht. kann mich bei sowas überhaupt nicht entscheiden  das würde sonst tage/wochen dauern. 
die tannoys hab ich die ganze zeit im kopp gehabt, konnte sie nicht mehr vergessen, seit gestern 
ich werde ja sehen, ob ich einen fehler gemacht habe 



> Kannst uns ja dann von den Tannoys berichten



darauf kannst du einen lassen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Das ist doch meistens so, dass man sich trotz hunterter alternativen am Ende für das Entscheidet, was einem von Anfang an gefallen hat 

Nur leider hab ich schon öffters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich von einer schönen Optik nicht täschen lassen soll. Hoffe, dass du mit den teilen zufrieden sein wirst!

Sind das deine ersten Studiomonitore? Und über was hast du bisher deine Musik gehört?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Die Boxen werden Dir mit Sicherheit gefallen. Kann aber sein, dass WENN Du nen direkten Vergleich hast es auch andere gibt, die zu dem Preis nochmal besser sind


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*



> Nur leider hab ich schon öffters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich  von einer schönen Optik nicht täschen lassen soll. Hoffe, dass du mit  den teilen zufrieden sein wirst!


das hoffe ich auch 



> Sind das deine ersten Studiomonitore? Und über was hast du bisher deine Musik gehört?


ja sind meine ersten studiomonitore 

am pc habe ich "Canton Plus MX" + "Technics SE-CH404"
am fernseher "Infinity Reference 51i" + "Canton Plus MX" + "Yamaha RX-V557"



> Die Boxen werden Dir mit Sicherheit gefallen. Kann aber sein, dass WENN  Du nen direkten Vergleich hast es auch andere gibt, die zu dem Preis  nochmal besser sind


ist das nicht überall im leben so


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitor (Studiomonitor) aktiv gesucht gesucht ~300€ / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Boxen werden Dir mit Sicherheit gefallen. Kann aber sein, dass WENN Du nen direkten Vergleich hast es auch andere gibt, die zu dem Preis nochmal besser sind


 
Also gegen die Canton brauch man sie nicht antretten lassen, aber evtl. wäre ein Vergleich mit den Infinity´s ganz interessant


----------



## dj*viper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

ob die tannoys der infinities überlegen sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln. die infinities haben echt einen hammer sound 
allein wegen dem volumen und dem niedrigeren frequenzgang werden sich die tannoys nicht so voluminös und druckvoll anhören, glaube ich. ich werde es ja sehen. uvp war mal 1200DM das stück, aber das hat ja nix zu sagen.
ich finde die auf jeden fall spitze, egal ob musik oder film. je nachdem muss der receiver eingestellt werden

wenn ich zeit und lust hab, kann ich sie ja mal gegen die infinities antreten lassen und ein review machen


----------



## dj*viper (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

grad die mail von musicstore bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> Vorige Woche haben wir unser neues Geschäft sowie unser neues  vollautomatisiertes Lager in Betrieb genommen.
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass  es in der Anlaufphase  beim Versand zu Verzögerungen kommen kann.
> ...


nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange die brauchen, obwohl alle teile auf lager sind....


----------



## dj*viper (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

update:
boxen sind raus per UPS. soll montag da sein 

na wenn das mal keine gute nachricht ist


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Musicstore hat in diesen Tagen ein neues Haupthaus eröffnet, daher diese Mitteilung. Es KANN halt deswegen zu Verzögerungen kommen, aber bei Dir ging es wohl trotzdem fix - kannst ja dann mal berichten.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*



dj*viper schrieb:


> grad die mail von musicstore bekommen:
> nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange die brauchen, obwohl alle teile auf lager sind....


 
Das Problem hatten wir jetzt auch schon mehrmals seid sie Umgezogen sind. Im Katalog sieht das alles so schön und modern aus... Funktioniert wohl nur nicht so wirklich 

Aber hoffe auch das die passiven Monitore für einen Kollegen morgen kommen. Dann gibts wieder einen SA mit einer schönen Hörsession und verärgerten Nachbarn


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

hab leider einige schlechte kritiken über musicstore gelesen. viele haben probleme mit dem laden gehabt.
ich hoffe, daß ich nicht auf die schnauze fall mit dem shop.
wollte es ja lieber bei thomann bestellen, allerdings gabs die dort nicht mehr...

auf jeden fall kann ichs nicht mehr abwarten 


EDIT:
da ich die lautsprecher am pc betreiben will, lohnt sich denn eine extra soundkarte für einen besseren klang? 
hab nen neues asrock z68 extreme4 board mit dem chip:
*7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), THX TruStudio PRO™*

EDIT 2: 
wo finde ich gutes hq/hd audio material/samples zum testen/vergleichen?
hab jetzt zwar paar seiten gefunden, aber kp ob die was taugen. 
ich weiss jetzt, daß ich dateien in dem format perfekt sind: 
*FLAC: Studio master sound quality (24-bit 96KHz)*


----------



## PEG96 (25. Juni 2011)

Das geht aber noch besser, entweder mit 24bit 192khz oder mit 32bit 384khz.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

hab jetzt einige flac deteien mit  24bit 192khz gefunden. das wird ja erstmal reichen


----------



## PEG96 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

High Resolution Music DOWNLOAD services .:. FLAC in free TEST BENCH
hier oder bei Linn records gibt es noch eine Menge von diesen guten Aufnahmen.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

jo, hab die beiden seiten unter anderem auch gefunden und paar files gezogen. 
von b&w hab ich auch ne test-cd gefunden


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*



dj*viper schrieb:


> von b&w hab ich auch ne test-cd gefunden


 
Grade haben wir aber eine gute Erfahrung mit Musicstore machen können. Haben nun drei Monitore hier stehen und durften bei einem den HT tauschen, da er defekt war und haben für den Aufwand einen Preisnachlass von 25€ auf das passive Monitorpärchen bekommen.

Nun kosten sie nen Kollegen nur noch 44€ und nach einer kleinen Hörsession kann man auch sagen, dass sie ihr Geld mehr als Wert sind 

Sind deine schon angekommen?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Glaub Montag meinte djviper das sie kommen.
Bin auch schon gespannt wie sie klingen. Hab grad den ganzen Thread aufmerksam gelesen. 

Falls ich irgendwann mal das Platzproblem in meinem Zimmer gelöst hab, werd ich mir auch den Kopf über Studiomonitore zerbrechen.


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

Meine Bestellung bei Thomann wurde am gleichen Tag aufgegeben und ist heute gekomnen Esi Near 08 FTW


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

nene, frühstens montag sollen sie da sein, mal schauen.

berichte mal wie deine esi near 08 sind, das interessiert mich auch sehr.


aber wegen soundkarte oder onboard würde ich gerne was hören. würd das was bringen?


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> nene, frühstens montag sollen sie da sein, mal schauen.
> 
> berichte mal wie deine esi near 08 sind, das interessiert mich auch sehr.
> 
> aber wegen soundkarte oder onboard würde ich gerne was hören. würd das was bringen?



Ja mach ich wenn sie "vollständig"(nach Geburtstag) mein sind.
Bei genug Interesse(in meinem Thread) mach ich auch ein Review/Test.

SoKa bringt definitiv sehr sehr viel!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

bei so teuren Boxen wird ne extra Karte mit Sicherheit was bringen. Wenn Du jetzt Boxen für 50€ geholt hättest, säh das vlt. anders aus. Ich würde dann lieber Boxen für 100€ + onboardsound nehmen als Boxen für 50€ + 50€-Soundkarte


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht, reicht die asus xonar aus? oder ne andere?

EDIT: die etwa?
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCI Express


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Die Xonar gelten aktuell als die zuverlässigeren und unkomplizierteren. Ich kenn mich mit den Modellen nicht so gut aus, aber eine von denen für 40-50€ ist da sehr gut.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

glaub ich nehm die 
*Asus Xonar Essence ST*


----------



## Lee (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

Sicher, dass du die PCI willst? PCIe ist langlebiger. Gibt heute schon Boards gänzlich ohne PCI. Und bei einer so teuren Soundkarte würde ich mir das zwei mal überlegen.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

oh, nicht gesehen. dann eben die
*Asus Xonar Essence STX*


----------



## PEG96 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn du keine kh anschließen willst, würde ich eine esi juli@ nehmen, die klingt nochmal besser.


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

die sind ja weiss...die passen nicht zum rechner 
die stx gefällt mir schon sehr.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*



dj*viper schrieb:


> oh, nicht gesehen. dann eben die
> *Asus Xonar Essence STX*


Hab mir auch die Essence ST gekauft, wegen dem Platz am Mainboard.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Soka. Falls du einen guten Kopfhörer hast umso besser


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A (2x148€) bestellt*

kh hab ich nur die "sennheiser pc 360". die reicht mir. momentan benutz ich die kh nicht oft.

EDIT:
hab mir jetzt doch erstmal ne Asus Xonar DX gekauft für 59.- inkl.
werde die erstmal testen. wenn sie nicht reicht, kann ich ja immer noch die STX holen.
die DX hat ja auch PCIe. und die STX kostet ja 100.- mehr. 
da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich das echt lohnen würde. zur not die stx auch kaufen und beide gleichzeitig testen...kann mir mal jemand ne STX leihen ?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

ls sind da...jetzt wird erstmal getestet was das zeug hält....erster eindruck ist positiv 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 
ich höre jetzt meinen pc über die ls -.-
immer wenn die cpu was zu tun hat oder ich die maus bewege, kommen störgeräusche aus den ls. 
im moment ist es noch am onboard-sound angeschlossen. ich hoffe, es ist weg, wenn ich es an der soka anschliesse....


----------



## Lee (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

Du hast sie nicht zufällig am Frontanschluss angeschlossen?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

neee, sind hinten an der grünen buchse, normal halt^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

Also, wo was kommt oft durch den onboardsound. Vlr. kreuzt aber auch Dein Soundkabel das der Maus und "schnappt" das dann auf?


----------



## dj*viper (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

nach einigen tests muss ich sagen, daß mich die boxen jetzt nicht so vom hocker hauen... den bass höre ich nur wenn ich 2 meter weiter weg von den boxen bin. aber ich will ja vorm pc sitzen und nicht 2 meter davon entfernt. 
hinten hört sich der bass gut an. die höhen und mitten sind sehr klar und präzise. muss erstmal noch paar teste machen und meinen tisch woanders hinstellen und da testen. und mit der neuen soka auch testen...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A angekommen! *

Mit dem Standort und auch der Ausrichtung musst Du halt mal testen. Vlt musst Du die Boxen nur ein bisschen neigen, dass die mehr "zu Dir" hinzeigen?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

hab gestern etwas rumprobiert, aber der bass kommt nur, wenn man weiter weg von den boxen ist...egal wo die boxen stehen... hmmm weiss nicht, was ich machen soll...


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern etwas rumprobiert, aber der bass kommt nur, wenn man weiter weg von den boxen ist...egal wo die boxen stehen... hmmm weiss nicht, was ich machen soll...



Eventuell zurückschicken und Andere bestellen?!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

und wenn die anderen auch so sind? 
werde die dann echt wieder zurückschicken, naja was solls. 
der karton ist aber schwer: 20,8kg. 
da hab ich keine lust noch andere boxen zu bestellen und wieder zurückzuschicken, bis mir einer gefällt 
also dann doch lieber vorher probehören vor ort  
habs bisher sonst auch immer so gemacht, denke das ist am besten


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

Is halt immer so ne Frage, wieviel Bass DU haben willst. Eines ist klar: der Bass wird wohl irgendwie auch reflekriert, und an einer bestímmten Stelle/Entfernung sitzt Du dann im "Basshügel". Vlt. sind die Tannoy diesbezüglich wirklich nicht gut und andere 2.0-Boxen schon deutlich b(a)esser, vlt. magst Du auch nur ein kleines bisschen mehr Bassbetonung, so dass ein leichtes Hochregeln des Basses zB per Equalizer schon völlig reichen würde, vlt bist Du aber dann em Ende doch eher der Typ, der wirklich einen Sub braucht. Das kann man aber eben nicht aus der Ferne beurteilen.

Bei meinen passiven Regalboxen zB hör ich auch viel mehr Bass, wenn Richtung Zimmertüre gehe und somit dann eher "seitlich" zu den Boxen stehe. Die haben halt hinten so Bassrohre, so dass der Bass dann auch teils von der Wann her richug Tür geht. ABER dieser Sound wäre mir dann wiederum zu basslastig


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

yo, i need more bass...
per equalizer hab ich auch schon probiert, bringt leider nix...glaub das liegt an den tannoys, die haben die bassreflexröhre vorn. bei meinen infinities sind sie hinten und der bass kommt perfect rüber. 
ich sag mal:
"...NEXT!"


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

Also, bei den Samson Media 4a / 5a sind die Bassrohe hinten


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bei den Samson Media 4a / 5a sind die Bassrohe hinten



Bei meinen ESI nEar 08 auch
Ich wusste gar nicht das es auch welche gibt die nach vorn gerichtet sind. Mir war nur hinten und unten bekannt.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

wie sind denn die esi? behälst du die? wie ist der bass?^^ und überhaupt?


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind denn die esi? behälst du die? wie ist der bass?^^ und überhaupt?



Test kommt paar Tage nach meinem B-Day(6.7.), da mir die Boxen erst dann gehören. Die mickrigen 2-3 Minuten Funktionskontrolle reichen bei weitem nicht um mir eine Meinung zu bilden, aber der 1. Eindruck war sehr ordentlich

Hier im Sound-Forum ist ein Vorbereitungs-Thread von mir, wenn es dich interessiert


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

weiss ich doch, habs schon gesehen 
na da bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> weiss ich doch, habs schon gesehen
> na da bin ich auch gespannt



Warum fragst du dann trotzdem noch, wenn du weißt das ich sie noch nicht länger probehören konnte?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

vllt hast du ja heimlich^^


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> vllt hast du ja heimlich^^



Am WE sind meine Eltern tatsächlich weg, aber meine Schwester würde nicht dicht halten


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

schick die schwester zu ihrer freundin oder so 

ich werd mal am we in bremen paar ls hören gehen^^
ich kauf mir ned nochmal boxen, ohne sie vorher zu hören. das auspacken ist ja toll, aber das wieder einpacken und zur post bringen ist kacke^^ das macht mein rücken net mehr mit


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> schick die schwester zu ihrer freundin oder so
> 
> ich werd mal am we in bremen paar ls hören gehen^^
> ich kauf mir ned nochmal boxen, ohne sie vorher zu hören. das auspacken ist ja toll, aber das wieder einpacken und zur post bringen ist kacke^^ das macht mein rücken net mehr mit



Wenn meine Eltern nicht da sind können sie auch nicht meine Schwester zur Freundin fahren
Außerdem ist es ein bisschen aufällig, wenn ich sage: "Willst du nicht mal zu deiner Freundin XY?"

In Bremen wird es ja einigermaßen Auswahl geben

Ja meine wiegen 23 Kilo, ist schon ne Menge. Deine werden ja wohl auch in etwa soviel wiegen?!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

Das ist echt blöd, dass du die wieder zurück geben musst. Hattest du sonst noch etwas auszusetzen, oder war es nur wegen dem Bass?

Bei mir ist es aber ähnlich. Auf der Hörposition einen satten aber nicht aufdringlichen Bass. Zwischen den beiden LS kommt es einem vor als ob da ein potenter 12" Woofer am Drücken ist. Ebenso gegenüber der LS in Wandnähe...

Bei meinem neuen Projekt werde ich sie anders aufbauen und einen weiteren Tieftöner in der Rückseite verbauen, der dann direkt an der 30cm entfernten Wand im Rücken der LS reflektieren kann. Aber erstmal testen ob dabei dann auch der gewünschte effekt entsteht.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...*

@hawk: in bremen ist leider auch nocht sooo viel los, in hamburg ist wesentlich mehr. meine wiegen 20.8 kg

@lordmeuchelmord: sonst hab ich bei den boxen nix zu meckern. vom klang her sehr sauber und warm. 
 und die optik ist gefällt auch. 
es is nur wegen dem bass, bzw der sitzposition.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...nicht ganz mein Ding...wird zurückgeschickt*

Für mich klingt das einfach nach Problemen durch Raummoden, denn in einem bestimmten Abstand reicht dir ja der Bassdruck. Ich würde dir raten, einfach mal mit der Aufstellung zu experimentieren, versuchen das Zimmer etwas umzustellen. Der Tiefton ist nunmal sehr kritisch bzgl. der Räumlichkeiten, ganz egal ob bei Subwoofern oder normalen Lautsprechern. Haben deine Tannoy evtl. einen Phase-Regler? Damit könnte man auch schon etwas experimentieren.


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...nicht ganz mein Ding...wird zurückgeschickt*



> In Bremen wird es ja einigermaßen Auswahl geben


Naja, es geht. Uni Hifi und Studio 45 fallen mir da als erstes ein. 


Zur Not kann er bei mir auch die Nubis hören.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nahfeldmonitore (Studiomonitore) aktiv gesucht / Status: Tannoy Reveal 601A testing...nicht ganz mein Ding...wird zurückgeschickt*

hab jetzt die boxen wieder zurückgeschickt. hatte keinen sinn mit der aufstellung, hab alles mögliche versucht, klappt net 

kam leider nicht am we dazu was neues zu suchen. nur noch diese woche arbeit, dann urlaub->mehr zeit 

@madz: danke für die tipps




EDIT:
eigentlich könnte ich auch erstmal was anderes ausprobieren.
ich könnte mir doch einen aktiven sub holen, wo ich auch meine satelliten-ls anschliessen kann.
kennt da jemand sowas? würde das gerne mal testen, denn die canton ls sind nicht schlecht.


----------

